# Disease vectors, Wild Sheep and Goats



## AnnieOakley (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok so I am an avid hunter in British Columbia Canada, and my main concern while considering domestic goats as pack animals in Alpine Wild Sheep and Goat hunting is that I might introduce disease to the wild population.

Is there any data on this, ways to definitively vaccinate/deworm/prevent this?


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Short answer, is *NO*. There is no peer reviewed scientific data on this.
There is between domestic sheep and bighorn sheep, but NOTHING on domestic goats and bighorn sheep.
Having said that, it is our responsibility to vaccinate our goats, keep them highlined at night, keep them FAR away from Bighorn Sheep.

As the former Land Use Committee chairperson for NAPgA for a couple of years, we studied this extensively, researched all of the peer reviewed studies pertaining to pasturella, and there is nothing "out there" that mentions goats infecting bighorn sheep. (Peer reviewed studies, anyway). I'd have to dig out my paperwork if you need more info, as it has been awhile since I read it through it.

We did some testing where nasal swabs were conducted and sent to WSU. Tests came back negative on that particular pack goat. But I would say that that testing is in its infancy and may not be considered credible right now.

Is there a chance?? Maybe, that's why I suggest separation of the two species just to be safe.


----------



## AnnieOakley (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for that feedback, so then, just be sure to hunt areas devoid of wild goat and sheep populations then...


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Something I thought of yesterday...

Pink eye is a big deal...i.e., contagious, and goats made the news in Arizona years ago. I believe that some fellow with a huge herd of brush goats introduced Pink Eye to some Desert Bighorn Sheep in the area. The results were not pretty.

Of course, Pink Eye can be spread by other animals besides goats. Horses and cattle to name a couple.

My point is, just make sure that your goats are healthy when you take them in to the back country. If they are sick, leave them home. Game & Fish folks as well as USFS personnel are looking at us through a microscope so we need to be on our best behavior.


----------

